# Violent Tesla crash



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://news.yahoo.com/u-safety-agency-probes-violent-224621720.html
[HEADING=2]U.S. safety agency probes 'violent' Tesla crash in Detroit[/HEADING]

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. auto safety agency said on Monday it is investigating a crash in Detroit on Thursday involving a Tesla that became wedged underneath a tractor-trailer and left a passenger in critical condition.

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) said on Monday it is "aware of the violent crash that occurred on March 11 in Detroit involving a Tesla and a tractor trailer. We have launched a Special Crash Investigation (SCI) team to investigate the crash."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> U.S. safety agency probes 'violent' Tesla crash


I'm only concerned if the stock crashes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm only concerned if the stock crashes.


"UNSAFE AT ANY SPEED " !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> "UNSAFE AT ANY SPEED " !


That would apply to most human drivers. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The truck driver won! Holy cow. I would have never imagined. 😲


----------



## newbettadewbetta (Mar 17, 2021)

meat bag beta testers

only a moron would trust any of these "companies" "tech" and take their hands off the wheel while going faster than 35 for more than a second or few

i ghost ride my whip i go directly to a cage, weirdo psychopath billionaire installs ghost ride youre whip button for rich people becomes "worth" 100+ billion and can barely make 1000 cars a day

every human in america would have to buy a tesla for them to be "worth" their stock price lmao at 1000cars a day thats gonna take a while haha

driving has become a burden to these weirdos
no thanks ill do it myself beats a horse x 20 times at least

self driving autobot not saving me days, months, or even hours, and thers no piles of horse s h i t to scoop up just an over the air update that bricks a feature for no other reason than it needs a subscription fee woo hoo


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The Telsa reported ran a red light.
https://insideevs.com/news/494714/tesla-crashes-with-semi-investigation-underway/


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The truck driver won! Holy cow. I would have never imagined. &#128562;


They will find a way to blame the driver....


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

teh744 said:


> They will find a way to blame the driver....


It's going to be interesting to see who gets the blame when they stop using drivers. Lawyers are going to have a field day.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://news.yahoo.com/u-safety-agency-probes-violent-224621720.html









_*Editor's Update: *Detroit Police Department Assistant Chief David LeValley told local 4 news, "It appears that speed was a major factor in the collision. All the indications that we have at this point are that the vehicle was not in autopilot mode, that the driver was in control of the vehicle at the time of the crash."

The driver has been charged with reckless driving causing serious injury, which is a felony. He was also charged for driving on a suspended license. An online fundraiser has been started to help the 21-year-old female passenger, who's in critical condition._


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/u-safety-agency-probes-violent-224621720.html
> View attachment 577059
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not good news. Now taking reasonability is a whole other story. Thats the price you pay when you drive like that! The drivers whole life is ruined.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I love to drive and I always thought I would hate the idea of a car driving for me. I always figured the auto-pilot features on a Tesla were gimmicks at best.

But with my 2020 Ford Fusion it has Adaptive Cruise Control as part of the Ford Co-Pilot 360 and I absolutely love it in traffic. Traffic in LA is nothing now since the Fusion will follow the person in front of you in stop-n-go traffic. The Fusion also has Land Keeping System and I do not like that. It basically steers the car back in to the center of a lane if you move towards the painted side marker or center marker. I don't use that at all.

My wife's 2021 Mustang Mach-E has a much more advanced Active Drive Assist that really keeps the car in the center of your lane and can manage turns with no issues. The full-on hands free version will be released this summer with OTA update but right now as long as you keep your had on the wheel the car does a great job driving! I am truly impressed with the system.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I love to drive and I always thought I would hate the idea of a car driving for me. I always figured the auto-pilot features on a Tesla were gimmicks at best.
> 
> But with my 2020 Ford Fusion it has Adaptive Cruise Control as part of the Ford Co-Pilot 360 and I absolutely love it in traffic. Traffic in LA is nothing now since the Fusion will follow the person in front of you in stop-n-go traffic. The Fusion also has Land Keeping System and I do not like that. It basically steers the car back in to the center of a lane if you move towards the painted side marker or center marker. I don't use that at all.
> 
> My wife's 2021 Mustang Mach-E has a much more advanced Active Drive Assist that really keeps the car in the center of your lane and can manage turns with no issues. The full-on hands free version will be released this summer with OTA update but right now as long as you keep your had on the wheel the car does a great job driving! I am truly impressed with the system.


My adaptive cruise control is dumb as hell. It occasionally comes to abrupt and violent stops when I encounter manholes or construction equipment. Hopefully level 4-5 will be smarter or its gojng to be unpleasant.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mordred said:


> My adaptive cruise control is dumb as hell. It occasionally comes to abrupt and violent stops when I encounter manholes or construction equipment. Hopefully level 4-5 will be smarter or its gojng to be unpleasant.


The Fusion Pre-Collision Assist is crazy bad and will hit the brakes just because someone is getting off the freeway or making a turn in front of you. I had to turn that off. I'd hate to have that activate while a pax is in the car!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mordred said:


> My adaptive cruise control is dumb as hell.


wut? Say it ain't so? On my acura RDX, it is my fav option. Could not live wo. Works like a charm, even with an idiot car in front in range of the sonar.

And it's from 2015. Guess it depends on the manf/model.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm only concerned if the stock crashes.


Then you shall be concerned:
https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/17/tesla-in-a-bubble-and-its-going-down-fund-manager-says.html


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Then you shall be concerned:


I bought in June 2019 at $37 a share. :thumbup:
I think I'll hold. &#128513;


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> I bought in June 2019 at $37 a share. :thumbup:
> I think I'll hold. &#128513;


So just because you bought at a good price, that's worth letting the air of the balloon of your capital gains?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> just because you bought at a good price, that's worth letting the air of the balloon


At least I can still afford air in my A/C.
&#128518;


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> At least I can still afford air in my A/C.
> &#128518;


Uh, I can afford to get a can of refrigerant charge; I have been avoiding doing so because it generally hasn't been that warm, but it will be coming. And when refrigerant charging seizes up the system, that's when I sell it and start using DriverlessUber.


----------

